# How much can you Bench press?



## Nero (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeh.. I can only do 120lbs about 15 times...

Yes, I'm probably really weak compared to other GBAtempers. Let's just see how I fare.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~Nero


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 13, 2007)

im ashamed ive actually never ever benched anything before


----------



## Nero (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> im ashamed ive actually never ever benched anything before



Do you have something called "Physical Education" or a Gym at your school?

~Nero


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 13, 2007)

yeah next semester


----------



## roadbusta (Nov 13, 2007)

3 sets of 20 reps of 20kg
not much, I know, but I just started.

I don't know what my max is though....


----------



## Nero (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> yeah next semester



Ah ok..

I just saw your profile and I see your only 14.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess it's ok if you haven't bench pressed before.

~Nero


----------



## Pigwooly (Nov 13, 2007)

I can do 5,000 bench press units and a field goal.

I actually have no idea how much I can bench. I haven't tried it since highschool, which was 8 years ago. I think I could do 15 reps of about 160 pounds back then, but I've become considerably more doughy since so I bet I'm fairly pitiful at this point.

Also I remember that one time after benching I could barely bend my arms for a week. It was agony. So I was probably really overdoing it.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 13, 2007)

my bro does 280 lbs


----------



## Westside (Nov 13, 2007)

I can do 210lbs.  However, I am pretty heavy - 185lbs myself.  Most guys that trained with me in the army can do at least 250lbs.
-However, you are not that bad for a civilian Nero.  I've seen guys who couldn't lift my mama's groceries.


----------



## Vahnyyz (Nov 13, 2007)

um i havent done a good session in a while but last i did a set it was 10 of 300 and then i was a little burned out but i had to keep doing reps and stuff

i'm 21 weigh 195 and i've been working out for a while


----------



## Da Foxx (Nov 13, 2007)

45 + 45 (on each side) = 90 lbs + 45 (the bar) = 135 lbs.

I do 5 reps of 5 sets. I guess thats good for a 16 year old. And I weight about 140 lbs.


----------



## 4saken (Nov 13, 2007)

Quit doing weights a while ago since its my last year of school (big tests now :X)

Stopped at about 4 sets 10 reps at 60kg including the bar

EDIT: LOL I'm shit compared to some people here. I weight like 65-70 kgs last time I checked. Exactly 6 foot :X


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 13, 2007)

40 kg or so 3 times.  I'm like Sena from Eyeshield 21... mile is 5:48 tho, so at least I'm above average at something.


----------



## Nero (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> 40 kg or so 3 times.Â I'm like Sena from Eyeshield 21... mile is 5:48 tho, so at least I'm above average at something.



Holy shiz nuts.

I run a mile in 10:35. You run like, twice as fast as me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Dirtie (Nov 13, 2007)

Imperial units confuse the hell out of me.


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 13, 2007)

Horribly embarassing, but I blame my fanaticism with being fast on the Sonic games on the Genesis.  He was my childhood role model, and I always wanted legs like that. (Lol I am pathetic XD)  
I've been trying to improve my upper body tho, my friend is teaching me jujitsu and I do lift weights and stuff every day... but none of it seems to help... 
I was born weak is the problem.


----------



## OSW (Nov 13, 2007)

second that!

I can't remember... i never really used the bench press except once or twice, then i feel kindof strange doing it when people watch me....

i'm probably a little above average considering i'm a reasonably sporty person, but I don't have a big build so not as much as those people.


----------



## tetsuya (Nov 13, 2007)

I can do 80 kg.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Nov 13, 2007)

400 modshrooms


----------



## Tenkaichi (Nov 13, 2007)

Fast stats:
Female, 23, 5'2, 125-8 lbs.

So far my best is at 135 for 8 reps. I had a really good day then, so I wonder what my actual "max" is since that should've been it...


----------



## cubin' (Nov 13, 2007)

Just keep in mind doing lots of heavy weights isn't healthy if you're under 18 dudes.

I've never done a bench press. I play a fair bit of sport though.


----------



## 4saken (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> 40 kg or so 3 times.Â I'm like Sena from Eyeshield 21... mile is 5:48 tho, so at least I'm above average at something.



Smashes me at a mile :X Fastest time was like 6.15 or something two years ago when our school made in compulsory :X


----------



## roadbusta (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Just keep in mind doing lots of heavy weights isn't healthy if you're under 18 dudes.
> 
> I've never done a bench press. I play a fair bit of sport though.



I read somewhere that lifting weights is actually beneficial to your health, even those under 18. As long as you do it properly(Stretch, warm up etc).


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(roadbusta @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



take a look at that child which looks like a monster of muscles... he stopped growing.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(roadbusta @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A little bit is okay. Too much while your still growing is bad for joints and bones.


----------



## Talaria (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> Imperial units confuse the hell out of me.



Lol same. 

Think we did some bench pressing in p.e like once or twice but it wasn't like hard out or anything. I'm pathetically weak, i'm of light build about 60 kg. More of a long distance runner but not that hard out. Gonna do a friendly half-marathon next year.


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 13, 2007)

I haven't been to the gym since I was 16, but I got up to 30 reps of 70kgs


----------



## azotyp (Nov 13, 2007)

I havent been on a gym since school , so it is like couple of good years, but i was able to press about 70-80 kilo with that legs pressing stuff, abd about 50 kilo with that arms pressing stuff


----------



## 4saken (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> I havent been on a gym since school , so it is like couple of good years, but i was able to press about 70-80 kilo with that legs pressing stuff, abd about 50 kilo with that arms pressing stuff



80 for leg press is horrible :X If you can do 50 with arms you should be able to do 200+ with legs if you've been training evenly


----------



## arctic_flame (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't work in lbs unfortunately


----------



## War (Nov 15, 2007)

Im 16 (feamle) ad I can bench 3 sets of 15 at 30lbs. >: 3


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 15, 2007)

Thats probably more than what I can do by alot


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 15, 2007)

I can do 150 15x.  I suck.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Especially compared to some kids at my school, like 200lbs or something.  And they're 15 frikkin years old.


----------



## Westside (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> I can do 150 15x.Â I suck.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude...  150 at your age is outstanding.  Wait till you're 18 or something, after that muscle grow will be much easier.  However, don't stop working out.


----------



## Taras (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't recall with a bar. But with 65lb dumbells, incline bench. 3 sets of 6. No spotter. Better workout than with a bar because you use stabilizing muscles and can twist wrists near the end of your range of motion.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I can do 150 15x.Â I suck.Â
> ...



Yeah.. I forgot to mention that after I do 15 reps, I just lay down and die.  I do want to keep working out my arms and stuff, but my parents are telling me that it stunts my growth.  So I just swim and do some weightless dryland exercises.


----------



## Westside (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> ...


Exactly what you should do for now.  I started when I was 15 and my height stopped at 5'11.


----------



## War (Nov 15, 2007)

My boyfriend curls like 3 sets of 15, 25lbs. He says he has a hard time building muscle though. :\ Anyone know why? He goes to the gym about 3 times a week, and doesn't have dumbbells at home. He's 16, and weighs about... 145, I think.


----------



## Taras (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> My boyfriend curls like 3 sets of 15, 25lbs. He says he has a hard time building muscle though. :\ Anyone know why? He goes to the gym about 3 times a week, and doesn't have dumbbells at home. He's 16, and weighs about... 145, I think.



He should do more weight, less reps to build. Try 35-40 lbs, 6 reps per set. But it all depends on genetics. Some people just can't build. Some can't build at 16 but can two years later (most likely the case). Just gotta stay with it.


----------



## Westside (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> My boyfriend curls like 3 sets of 15, 25lbs. He says he has a hard time building muscle though. :\ Anyone know why? He goes to the gym about 3 times a week, and doesn't have dumbbells at home. He's 16, and weighs about... 145, I think.


No offense, but is your boyfriend Asian?  Asian boyfriends can't build too much, I had experience, no wait...


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 15, 2007)

I can bench 300 pounds.

And by that I mean I can weight 300 points and then sit on a bench.


----------



## Lukeage (Nov 15, 2007)

It's been a while since I did any weights (coming up a year) but I've never been sure how much I can actually press. I'm a bit of a weaking though since I keep falling out of my routines.

I have a 20-25 minute workout consisting of curls, press, sit ups, pushups and a few other things (which I don't know the names of), usually 8-12 reps in each depending on how I'm feeling. I repeat this 2-3 times depending on if I've been for a run earlier or just a quick warmup.

I guess at my peak I was lifting 25kg, but I would have been able to lift more if all I was doing was some presses, but I didn't want to wear myself out/injure myself doing anything stupid during my routine.


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 15, 2007)

i got 125 pounds the other day.

thats 15 pounds more than i weigh.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 15, 2007)

im 14, a girl, and can do 2 sets of 8 with 70 lbs


gym class


----------



## War (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My boyfriend curls like 3 sets of 15, 25lbs. He says he has a hard time building muscle though. :\ Anyone know why? He goes to the gym about 3 times a week, and doesn't have dumbbells at home. He's 16, and weighs about... 145, I think.
> ...


Haha, yeah, he is asian. But I don't think that's it. :\ I mean, there's tons of asian guys at my school that are 15-16 years old and have huge muscles o__o

I think Ill tell him the other suggestion, do less reps and more weight.


----------



## Westside (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> ...


He could join the army.  I used to be only in the 140lb area, after army training 210lb was not a problem for me.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Ur from Uruguay?  Hmmm... That could be a problem...  Plus, military will make him more sexy, unless it makes him gay.


----------



## War (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> ...


Uh...no, I'm pretty sure he wouldn't turn gay. >___> Anyway, what's wrong with being from Uruguay? I live in California.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah but asians just don't have the genetics for that sort of build..not their fault obviously. If he works really hard and eats non stop he'll see some improvements.


----------



## Vahnyyz (Nov 15, 2007)

for building body mass you have to make the mass so eating differently would probably help; increase in carbs and proteins like more sandwiches and less veggies as well as dairy and stuff can help him bulk up and a good idea which most ppl dont know is that after a good work out and a little stretching and stuff a glass or 2 of chocolate milk will help his body recover faster and better after the work out

to build muscle you need to tear muscle and to do that you have to do a little more than your used to lower the weights and more reps  you'll get leaner muscle cause you're melting the fat down but if you do bigger weights and less reps then you'll tear the muscle and feel it later but your body will quickly try to repair the muscle and build more ontop of it to help compensate for the inability to hold that weight

not that i would know anything about that stuff >.>


----------



## Da Foxx (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> ...


I go to the gym 3 times a week as well and I see improvements on my benching and everything else. He should see if hes doing it properly first. And he shouldn't stay at a same weight for long time. If he can do 10 reps without a problem he should move up and do more weight. It should be a challenge and not so easy to do the 10th rep. And I also suggest he check out some supplements such as protein shake and use that after he works out. He should see results if he drinks that.


----------



## GamerzInc (Nov 15, 2007)

I used to be able to bench 110lb multiple times when I weighed 118lb.  I could also lift and toss twice that.  I wish I still had my old strength.


----------



## gram (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Da Foxx @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> ...



Eat right ! That's the main thing he has to do. Eating is just as important as the workout itself. Protein and carb shakes are supplements, so take that on top of what you eat, don't drink supplements instead of eating. I bench 320 lbs btw...


----------



## Nero (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(gram @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Da Foxx @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> ...



Holy crap.. Steroids! Haha.. Just kidding.

How many reps can you do with 320 lbs?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 15, 2007)

uhhh......I've never benched anything......


----------



## gram (Nov 15, 2007)

MisterNero said:


> gram said:
> 
> 
> > Da Foxx said:
> ...



That's my max, 1 rep. I do 3 times 6 reps with 265lbs when I bench....


----------



## Raze1988 (Nov 15, 2007)

Currently 3x10 reps with 90kg/198lbs
I weight 80kg/176lbs so i think this is O.K.

A friend of mine is Powerlifter. He weights 69kg/152lbs and he pressed 120kg/264lbs at his last contest. Of course he's only training benchpress, but it's awesome.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Raze1988 @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> Currently 3x10 reps with 90kg/198lbs
> I weight 80kg/176lbs so i think this is O.K.
> 
> A friend of mine is Powerlifter. He weights 69kg/152lbs and he pressed 120kg/264lbs at his last contest. Of course he's only training benchpress, but it's awesome.



OMG crazy.  How tall is the guy?


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 15, 2007)

My benchmark scores?

I get 5984 on 3DMark 06

- Sam


----------



## djgarf (Nov 15, 2007)

havent used weights for yrs but when i was at school i could clean and jerk 90kg
for the job i do now i do a lot of heavy lifting and can carry 70-80kg of flat packed furniture on my shoulder lol

bk in the summer a few guys from work put 4 15kg bags of sand on each of my shoulders and i walked all round the stockroom with it which even surprised the hell out of me


----------



## cubin' (Nov 15, 2007)

wow I wonder if that kind of lifting hurts your back in the long term. 

I've got skinny girl arms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bought myself some little weights the other day, yet to use them


----------



## Raze1988 (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Raze1988 @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Currently 3x10 reps with 90kg/198lbs
> ...



172 or 174cm / ~5ft 6in


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a guy friend who's Asian and he benches 315lbs.. 3 plates on each side... and he's not tall but he kind of wide.. lol


----------



## science (Nov 15, 2007)

6


----------



## apb407 (Nov 15, 2007)

There is no proof that you cant to weight training if you are under 18 thats just crazy yes you shouldnt do it under 10 years old but i mean i started doing weight training when i was 13 and i am 5'7 and still growing and one of my friends who started at 13 is now 6'0


----------



## Vahnyyz (Nov 16, 2007)

yes there is proof, most personal trainers will tell ppl that having reached 18 that there's a real good risk that your body will be stunted by the extra weight


----------



## cubin' (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not sure where my post went 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





just ask any doctor and they'll tell you it's not healthy doing heavy weight training if you're under 18. small weights for 15 mins or so a day would be fine..you won't get much gains but you shouldn't even be worrying about that when you're young.


----------



## science (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, if you`re growing, its not good for you


----------



## User200 (Nov 16, 2007)

i benched 200lbs back in high school like 10x and i weighed between 120 and 130. I don't know how much i can do now, but i still weigh the same. its not bad for someone who height is 5'9" and is 120-130, Although I'm kinda underweight


----------



## gram (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Vahnyyz @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> yes there is proof, most personal trainers will tell ppl that having reached 18 that there's a real good risk that your body will be stunted by the extra weight



Don't believe everything personal trainers tell you, there's a lot of dodgy ones out there. Remember a dude called Arnold Schwarzenegger ? Started training when he was like 13-14.....and he's not exactly a small guy....or was I should say....I think there is some truth to it...maybe 14 is a bit early, at least for heavy lifting...but from 16 it should be pretty sweet to go all out.


----------



## Foie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm 6'2" and 175lb.  I can bench like 180.  Not bad...  I need to put on more muscle mass though.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 17, 2007)

a few more pounds than i weigh


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 17, 2007)

thats my older brother (he's 16) and he has never benched a pound. so what does this tell us.....


----------



## square (Nov 17, 2007)

6'1'' 145 lbs and can press 200lb, not bad for my size and age


----------



## Westside (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> thats my older brother (he's 16) and he has never benched a pound. so what does this tell us.....


What does it tell us?...  Well, you googled "muscular guys" and found a non-nude picture and posted it on our forums to pretend that's your brother.
J/k, but seriously if that was your bro, he could be secretly working out while you are not watching.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > thats my older brother (he's 16) and he has never benched a pound. so what does this tell us.....
> ...



duh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but all he did was push-ups and sit-ups....and pull-ups. NOT benching.


----------

